# Flossenklemmen nach rasantem Temperaturanstieg normal?



## Dodi (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo, zusammen!

Heute ist der erste richtig warme Tag bei uns, das Wasser war erst die letzten Tage so etwa 14-15° warm, heute Morgen 16,5 und heute Abend hat es schon 22°. 

Bei einigen Fischen (Koi) habe ich heute gesehen, das sie sich scheuern und einige Zeit mit angezogenen Flossen am Teichboden stehen.
Ansonsten kann ich keine Auffälligkeiten entdecken.

Haben erst vor ca. 3 Wochen bei den Fischen einen Abstrich gemacht (nach der Gyrodactylus-Behandlung - steht hier auch im Forum) und nichts mehr festgestellt.

Kann das etwas ungewöhnliche Verhalten mit dem enormen Temperaturanstieg zusammenhängen oder müssen wir schon wieder mit __ Parasiten rechnen?

Liebe Grüsse
Dodi


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2005)

Nochmal hallo!

Heute Morgen bei uns am Teich: die Fische sind völlig "durchgedreht". Sie schwimmen hintereinander her, jagen sich förmlich und sausen in die Pflanzenzone. 

Das hab ich letztes Jahr schon mal beobachtet, nach einiger Zeit hatten wir  kleine Fischchen im Teich...

Kann also das gestrige Verhalten auch mit dem Laichen zu tun haben?

Liebe Grüsse
Dodi


----------



## kwoddel (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo Dodi
Das hatte ich auch vor 3 Tagen, das die Fische verrückt gespielt haben ich dachte auch sie würden ableichen oder hätten abgelaicht. Ich habe darauf die Wasserwerte mal untersucht und die waren soweit eigentlich in Ordnung. Bei mir dauerte das Spektakel fast 4 Stunden, aber seit dem Tag ist wieder Ruhe eingekehrt. Keine Ahnung was das sollte


----------



## Doris (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo Dodi
Auch bei uns im Teich spielen einige Fische Fangen. Mal sind sie in den Tiefen auszumachen, dann wiederum "stehen" sie im flachen Gewässer fast auf der Ufermatte oder sie schlafen zwischen den Wasserpflanzen. Gestern war einer von denen so am dösen, dass ich ihn fast hätte streicheln können  
Hab mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, aber wenn das auch bei euch so zugeht, dann muss es wohl am Wetter liegen.
Unsere Wasserwerte sind seit drei Wochen gleichbleibend, also kann es an ihnen auch nicht liegen.


----------



## Jürgen (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo Dodi,

in den wohl meisten Fällen hat dieses Scheuern seinen Ursprung in __ Parasiten die den Fisch piesacken. Diverse Parasiten hat man eigentlich immer im Teich. Ob diese jedoch ein Problem darstellen oder eben einfach nur da sind, muss im Einzelfall bewertet werden.  Wenn dieses Scheuern nur vereinzelt bei einigen wenigen Fische zu beobachten ist, sollte man es zumindest beobachten. Verschlimmert sich die Situation und immer mehr Fische fangen an sich zu scheuern, dann hat man einen Grund der Ursache genauer nachzugehen. Hierbei sollte man dann aber einen Tierarzt konsultieren. 

Es gibt einige Parasiten, deren Existenz man auch mit dem bloßen Auge feststellen kann. Z.B. Ichthyo (Weißpünktchen) und die Karpfenlaus. In solchen Fällen kann man sich dann auch ohne TA um eine Behandlung kümmern. Tips hierzu findest du im WWW reichlich. Aber Vorsicht. Nicht den Lauchausschlag mit Ichthyo verwechseln.  Vielleicht sind auch die __ Würmer zurück, denn eine Behandlung ist schließlich keine Impfung. Dann solltest du dir aber mal Gedanken über deren Ursprung machen. Im Grunde genommen hat die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Parasiten meist direkt etwas mit den Lebensbedingungen der Fische zu tun. Sind diese jeden Tag etwas Stress ausgesetzt schwächt das Fische und somit steigt die Gefahr das sich Parasiten unkontrolliert vermehren können.


Der schnelle Temperaturanstieg fordert den Fischen eine Menge ab. Die Temperaturadaption an eine so schnelle Erwärmung kostet die Fische eine Menge Energie. Es ist nun also an der Zeit, dem mit einem hochwertigen Futter entgegen zu wirken. Eventuell ergänzt du das Futter vorübergehend mit Lachsöl und PK Kräuterhefe. Bekommst du beides beim TA, solltest du keine anderen Bezugsquellen in deiner Nähe haben. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------

